# Grand River Carp Fest 2006



## Whit1

Updated List for the Second Page!

*Grand River Carp Fest 2006* 
Okay guys and gals we've been talking about it long enough. It's time to get down to doing a carp fishing outing on the Grand River in downtown Grand Rapids. Let Kush and I know in this thread if you can attend.

*Event: *Grand River Carp Fest 2006
*Where: *Grand River in downtown Grand Rapids, we'll meet at the fish ladder on the west side of the river.
*When: *Saturday, July 29th 9AM
*After Effects: *We'll gather at GVSUKUSH'S place which is not far away on the West Side of Grand Rapids. He'll provide grillin' stuff and we'll bring our own beverages. It might be a good idea to bring along a folding chair if this affair gets to be well attended.

*Sign-Up*
GVSUKUSH
Whit1
dtg
Gomer
DaveW731
Thedude
Steinfishski
Bigsid
Pikedevil
Mr. Ed
Splitshot (East Wall)
Thousandcasts (East Wall)
2PawsRiver
det07
Waterfoul
Fiji


----------



## Whit1

What do we do with the carp that we catch? Whatever you want! Me? I toss 'em back. We used to make a pool with the rocks that served as a livewell and put the carp in there, opening up the bottom end when we were done fishing.


----------



## Mister ED

Whit1 said:


> What do we do with the carp that we catch?


If you see a RED JEEP CHEROKEE there, just toss them in the rear!:evil: The owner will just use his BWW sauce on them and won't be able to tell the diff. between them and 'eyes.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Are we allowed to bowfish were this is being held if so count me in and im sure i could get atleast 2 more friends to come.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Duck-Hunter said:


> Are we allowed to bowfish were this is being held if so count me in and im sure i could get atleast 2 more friends to come.


I'm pretty sure you can't bowfish in downtown GR, and to be honest, I don't think you'd be able to see the fish.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Mister ED said:


> If you see a RED JEEP CHEROKEE there, just toss them in the rear!:evil: The owner will just use his BWW sauce on them and won't be able to tell the diff. between them and 'eyes.


I'll be sure to bring the car.:lol:


----------



## gomer

2paws-

all ya need is the can of corn, no preparation needed. Just toss out a handfull to get um chummed up, then hook on a few kernals and you are good to go!


----------



## FIJI

count me in


----------



## Whit1

Canned corn will work well.

I prefer shredded wheat doughballs. You can flavor them with such things as peanut butter, anise, or some other flavoring or leave them au natural'


----------



## dtg

SO justy bring a can of corn? or how about a bag of Wonder bread? What size hooks, treble or single? Do you just put a big weight on the line and let it sit on the bottom?


----------



## Whit1

dtg said:


> SO justy bring a can of corn? or how about a bag of Wonder bread? What size hooks, treble or single? Do you just put a big weight on the line and let it sit on the bottom?


I use size 4 hooks and a swivel/slip sinker rigging. That way the carp and test the bait...they do that....fondle it in their mouty...they do that as well.....before taking it into their mouth and moving off to swallow it. You set the hook when they move off.

Bread will work as well.

Keep in mind various "flavoring" to try on your doughballs. We'll see who can come up with the most unusual flavor that catches a carp.


----------



## waterfoul

I've seen guys down there using the cheapest box of mini wheets they can find... soaked in just a touch of milk and then sqeezed into a ball on a small treble hook.


----------



## bigsid

Waterfoul said:


> I've seen guys down there using the cheapest box of mini wheets they can find... soaked in just a touch of milk and then sqeezed into a ball on a small treble hook.


You can use water and it will work just as well. I wouldn't waste the money on milk just to catch a carp!

Sid


----------



## thousandcasts

Golden sweet corn, .44 cents a can at Walmart. 

#6 bait holder hook with 1/4 ounce sliding sinker a couple feet above it. Throw a few handfuls of corn out, toss the hook out--sit on blanket, enjoy picnic lunch with little ones and wait. There is no if's, and's or but's when a carp hits--make sure your rod is secure!


----------



## Mister ED

He!! .... I'm gonna use corn and my Slammers! 

I aint been able to catch anything else with them!


----------



## thedude

i'll triple the sweet corn vote. i wonder if i can tie some egg sacks w/ corn in them......


----------



## bluedevil

As of right now I should be good to go for this outing.

Kush,
Let me know if you need any help with preperations and what not for the gathering.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> i'll triple the sweet corn vote. i wonder if i can tie some egg sacks w/ corn in them......


You read my mind. I was thinking that and thought people would think I was crazy.:lol: 

Thanks for the input on bait, will bring a variety......and a few cans of Spartan Corn...........though I heard a rumour that corn kills trout.:16suspect


----------



## gomer

I don't think you have to worry about killing a lot of trout at 6th street in July... :lol:


----------



## Whit1

*UPDATED*

Updated List for the Second Page!

*Grand River Carp Fest 2006* 
Okay guys and gals we've been talking about it long enough. It's time to get down to doing a carp fishing outing on the Grand River in downtown Grand Rapids. Let Kush and I know in this thread if you can attend.

*Event: *Grand River Carp Fest 2006
*Where: *Grand River in downtown Grand Rapids, we'll meet at the fish ladder on the west side of the river.
*When: *Saturday, July 29th 9AM
*After Effects: *We'll gather at GVSUKUSH'S place which is not far away on the West Side of Grand Rapids. He'll provide grillin' stuff and we'll bring our own beverages. It might be a good idea to bring along a folding chair if this affair gets to be well attended.

*Sign-Up*
GVSUKUSH
Whit1
dtg
Gomer
DaveW731
Thedude
Steinfishski
Bigsid
Pikedevil
Mr. Ed
Splitshot (East Wall)
Thousandcasts (East Wall)
2PawsRiver
det07
Waterfoul
Fiji
Trouttime


----------



## Whit1

Careful with that "O" word Sid! Some of us are senstive....:lol: 

Okay guys, the time is drawing near. Let's start some "smack".

You young guns don't know what yur in for. Splitshot and I were fishing the Grand in front of the dam long before ya wuz born. We've got some secret tricks up our sleeves.......errr!....down our waders and we won't hesitate to use them, but the need won't arise as our natural innate skill and skulldugary will prevail in our quest for the mighty carp. :lol: :yikes: 

Until I was 13 we lived on 3rd St. less than 200 yds from the west end of the dam, which, by the way was always called The Fourth St. Dam because it was at Fourth St.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

I'm gonna head downtown on sunday evening to check the water levels, somebody remind me that I need more propane for my grill as well:lol:


----------



## Whit1

Kush, ya need more propane for your gas grill...........How's that? :lol:


----------



## dtg

Whit, I thought you said that you don't need waders....


Kush, don't forget to get some propane


----------



## Whit1

dtg said:


> Whit, I thought you said that you don't need waders....
> 
> 
> Kush, don't forget to get some propane


I don't while fishing the Grand, but ya gotta keep them tricks stored someplace.

Hey Kush............Propane for the grill!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## bluedevil

Sorry fellas but I am going to have to back out of this outing. The company I work for scheduled my CDL driving test on the 29th. Not sure how long it will take but I might make it to the dam to say hi.


----------



## Whit1

*UPDATED*

Updated List for the Second Page!

*Grand River Carp Fest 2006* 
Okay guys and gals we've been talking about it long enough. It's time to get down to doing a carp fishing outing on the Grand River in downtown Grand Rapids. Let Kush and I know in this thread if you can attend.

*Event: *Grand River Carp Fest 2006
*Where: *Grand River in downtown Grand Rapids, we'll meet at the fish ladder on the west side of the river.
*When: *Saturday, July 29th Fish from 9AM until 2PM
*After Effects: *We'll gather at GVSUKUSH'S place which is not far away on the West Side of Grand Rapids. He'll provide grillin' stuff and we'll bring our own beverages. It might be a good idea to bring along a folding chair if this affair gets to be well attended.

*Sign-Up*
GVSUKUSH
Whit1
dtg
Gomer
DaveW731
Thedude
Steinfishski
Bigsid
Pikedevil
Mr. Ed
Splitshot (East Wall)
Thousandcasts (East Wall)
2PawsRiver
det07
Waterfoul
Fiji
Trouttime


----------



## dtg

It looks like I won't be able to procure a pair of waders by the time this event comes around due to funds being diverted to more needed areas of life............so does anyone have a problem with me showing up in a banana hammock. I wouldn't want anyone to feel uncomfortable:sad: 

Also, if I see anything floating by me that even remotely resembles a Baby Ruth, be prepared to see my Jesus impression as I will be running on water.

Looks like we got quite a party going on here, should be a pretty good time.


----------



## Whit1

dtg said:


> Also, if I see anything floating by me that even remotely resembles a Baby Ruth, be prepared to see my Jesus impression as I will be running on water.
> quote]
> 
> I keep tellin' you guyz not ta worry about wadin' without waders. Look how Splitshot and I turned out!!!...........:lol: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## FIJI

I'll bring an extra pair of waders that I have....


----------



## dtg

FIJI said:


> I'll bring an extra pair of waders that I have....


That would be cool. I'm a portly fella though, 5'9", 38"hmm hmm waist, size 10 foot, 230#'s

I'm off to head up North camping, no internet for the next 50+hours.


----------



## FIJI

your one leg will be dry !! :evil:


----------



## bigsid

GVSUKUSH said:


> somebody remind me that I need more propane for my grill as well:lol:


From the looks of your avatar Steve, I'd say you've got plenty of propane in the tank!!:lol:  Congrats!

I'm gonna teach you all a lesson, 'cuz I can catch more carp than anyone. Uhhh...well actually that usually happens during September with spawn while I'm fishing for.....well never mind!:help: 

Sid


----------



## Whit1

Okay guys, it's time to get serious about this outing and settle. It's less than a week away.

What's the water levels like Kush? How many rocks are showing? I may bring a folding camp chair to rest my legs while fishing in front of the dam.

Have we settled on a time to get down there? 8AM? 9AM? 10AM?

Kush, we'll need directions to your house from the river and a time to break up the fishing and head over there. Suggestions?

You guys that will fish the wall on the east side also need to decide on just where you'll be. One of the hardest things to do on these things is to be able to recognize members of MS. Some of us have met so that's no problem, but not all have.

"Carp, here we come!"


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Just got home from Clare, let me check tommorrow after work. I'll think about how I want to distribute directions to my house tonight..


----------



## Whit1

Kush,
What's your street addy?

What time do you want to start fishing?


----------



## boehr

Sorry Whit, something came up today and I will not be able to make it this time.


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Whit1 said:


> Kush,
> What's your street addy?
> 
> What time do you want to start fishing?


1538 Garfield Ave NW GR 49504

9 AM would work great, maybe fish until 2?


----------



## tangleknot

GVSUKUSH said:


> 1538 Garfield Ave NW GR 49504


The beach cam chics will be seeking their revenge.


----------



## Whit1

Steve,
That'll be easy to find:
Fish ladder > north on Front St. to the first stoplight (Leonard St.) Take a left onto Leonard St. and drive west for ? miles until you come to Garfield St. (I forget what's on the corner but there's a Burger King near it. There are about 4 stoplights on Leonard St. including the one at the turn onto Leonard) Turn right (north) onto Garfield St. and go ? blocks to 1538 Garfield (it'll be on your right).

Can you fill in how far it is from Leonard and Front St. to Garfield and then tell us what's on the corner of Leonard and Garfield that guys can use as landmarks?


----------

